# IH 1086 remotes



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

Recently bought an IH 1086. I’m used to a 95hp utility tractor with a couple remotes. This one has a regular remote lever and the other one says “hyd motor off —> on”. What’s the difference between the regular remote and that one?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like previous owner re-labeled the lever possibly for a vacuum planter or something with a hydraulic motor. A 1086 should be standard with two scv's out the back with two control levers in the cab.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It could be a TRI Stripe tractor or Red Power Special . Does it have a spin on hydraulic filter along the frame rail. There were limited models late 86 series first and long overdue transition to undemand / variable flow hydraulic system . I believe there would be a plate or sticker also on rail warning -some metric bolts used .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If haybaler101's suspicions are correct I wouldn't be surprised that "off" is actually the float position of that lever.


----------



## cobfly (Feb 25, 2020)

You have the PFC hydraulics I would assume. Do you have the little flow control levers near the floor below the remote levers? If so it is PFC or closed center. The valve in question can be used as a motor valve. Can be used as a normal valve, or run a motor. When using a motor, the aux lever has a latch that will keep the lever in the on-off area. Off is float so when stopping a orbit motor, it can coast down instead of slamming off. You only hook one line to the remote and return to the oil return on left side/rear of transmission when using it for a motor valve.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

cobfly said:


> You have the PFC hydraulics I would assume. Do you have the little flow control levers near the floor below the remote levers? If so it is PFC or closed center. The valve in question can be used as a motor valve. Can be used as a normal valve, or run a motor. When using a motor, the aux lever has a latch that will keep the lever in the on-off area. Off is float so when stopping a orbit motor, it can coast down instead of slamming off. You only hook one line to the remote and return to the oil return on left side/rear of transmission when using it for a motor valve.


Exactly the answer I was looking for! Thank you!!!


----------

